# Signature K9 LLC harness



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Does anybody have one? I like the design and the HD version that has load rated metal buckles.

Exceptionally Versatile Modular LLC Harness

I am not sure ....... Signature and Amazon only show the Fastek buckle but Ray Allen shows the metal buckle.... the reason of value is the two handles would help for pulling back into a boat and it can fit accessory flotation panels and cooling panels

Just want insights. I am not doing tracking with Beau but for onlead work I prefer a harness when I have a long line and like the location of the buckle better - The ability to put it on without having to feed a leg through is a major plus.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I was looking at this harness recently to potentially order in the near future for my female. Hope someone chimes in.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

IMO, the cobra buckles add a lot to the cost of a harness. If you are jumping or roping, they are necessary, but for normal use, the plastic buckles are fine. 

My regular work harness has plastic buckles and has years daily use on it. 

ETA: the harness in your post is one I use frequently and the build quality is very good for the price.


David Winners


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I can assure you that granny won't be jumping or rappelling though I do want something I can use to lift the dog out of the water because he scares me all the time balancing on the boats and I just have to let him him work the odor but we like to get them out quick if they go in since gators cover about half the state........On a jon boat the dog can get themselves in but if the gunnels are too high......

I am glad to know you use it. Do you use the extra chest piece or as is? Even as is looks fairly non restrictive


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> I can assure you that granny won't be jumping or rappelling though I do want something I can use to lift the dog out of the water because he scares me all the time balancing on the boats and I just have to let him him work the odor but we like to get them out quick if they go in since gators cover about half the state........On a jon boat the dog can get themselves in but if the gunnels are too high......
> 
> I am glad to know you use it. Do you use the extra chest piece or as is? Even as is looks fairly non restrictive


I like the chest piece. I should have said that, because it keeps the harness from walking around on the dog. No worries about using the plastic buckles for occasional lifting. They can take it. The handles are placed nicely for a lift from above, and are big enough to use with gloves on.

Another note: this is a fairly long harness. It will fit Beau fine, but for someone else reading this, it's too long for a small GSD or smaller breed of dog.

David Winners


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

That length will be a plus for me. It helps keep the line from falling under his back leg. He is one long boy--Kind of why I have not done a "critique" stack. I would say stretched and a little straight in the shoulder .


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

It will work great on him, as a shorter harness would lift his front first. This will let you pick him out flatter.

David Winners


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

That is a problem and very uncomfortable and scary. Found that out with the H-style patrol harness. Did the taxes last night (normally I am spot on but have a few hundred dollars coming back so it must be so!)

Oh I meant to ask, with the added breastplate....do you have to feed the leg through or does it velcro to the chest strap?..I figure you have to do something different with that strap running between the front legs (I assume)


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Sounds like destiny


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

After a lot of shopping around looking the competitors, I ordered the harness with the Cobra PLASTIC buckle which has a load rating of 500lbs so better than Fastek but not as expensive as the metal buckle 

Also got the breastplate. I gather that means I will have to feed a leg through but I may look at making some kind of modification so I can put the yoke over the head then clip. Though folding up the front leg is no big deal, I guess. He is getting used to it as am I. 

I verified that we would NOT need any extension straps (he is 31" around the chest now and may add a little more as he bulks up but at 2.5, I doubt much more "bulking" is going to happen.) So for now he is on the small side of Medium in a patrol harness (I have a small H-style patrol harness which is really too snug for him)


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

FWIW, I did find another the MK VII Sport K9 Harness (there is also a tactical harness) but it was more expensive, only in coyote, and had fastek buckles)....The tactical harness of same brand was more but did have metal cobra buckles and belly mesh. They both look pretty decent though....but I think I did ok. 
MK VII Sport K9 Harness - Medium

MK VII Tactical K9 Harness - Medium - K-9


The Signature model, however is tried and true with many good reviews (and a better price) on Amazon. I stuck with ordering it custom so I could get the load bearing buckles.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Sorry I missed the question about the best plate. I teach the dog to step in. It took about 2 days of clicker sessions with Fama. You can feed a leg through. I don't like undoing the Velcro all the time. 

I like training the step in because it gives the dog something to focus on instead of just being excited.

David Winners


----------



## TTristan788 (Mar 26, 2014)

Just got mine it fits great and the straps are real HD! my only complaint would me it needs another D-ring! two would be great.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I agree with you. An additional one up front would be sweet.


----------



## Sagan (Apr 27, 2013)

There are two on the heavy duty harness.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Interesting. They did not tell me that but steered me into putting on load rated nylon COBRA buckles instead of the HD Metal since we were doing water work . All it says on the page about HD is the heavy duty has the metal belly clips instead of the nylon -- nothing about an extra D ring


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I don't use the front ring on a harness often, as the rear ring offers more directional stimulation with less force. I would think you could sew in a tab with a ring on it if you wanted. They may even do it for you if you asked.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

True, when I would use it is going from one place to another instead of the collar but he usually wears his collar anyway..so its a nice to have not a must have...I like the position because of the control and because he is not as likely to get it caught up in his back legs as he was with a more forward located ring.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Part of what I like about the harness is it's length. It really gets the line out behind the dog like you were saying Nancy.


----------

